# Canon Lens support ended for certain lenses



## Andrew Davies Photography (Mar 6, 2017)

First time I have come across this but Canon Pro Services sent out this email today:

Please be informed the following products have been removed from CPS membership qualification as they are no longer serviceable.

EOS 50D

EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM

EF 400mm f/2.8L IS USM

Please be sure to keep your CPS account updated with all your current kit to keep your membership current and enable quick repair processing




.................................

Does this mean the 70-200 2.8IS can no longer be serviced ? seems odd 

Wedding Photographer North East & Yorkshire Northumberland & Wedding Photographer Cumbria


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi Andrew! 

I do read this statement


> ... the following products have been removed from CPS membership qualification as they are no longer serviceable.
> ...


as if CPS (not Canon general) will no longer service the named products with their premium service. 

But maybe your interpretation is right and I am wrong.

Best way to find out:
Write to and ask Canon (general, not CPS).


----------



## kaihp (Mar 6, 2017)

I just received the same email. I was surprised as well. The 50D is a paperweight anyway, so I'm not bothered by that. I used to have the two lenses mentioned, but sold them.


----------



## JBSF (Mar 6, 2017)

Andrew Davies Photography said:


> First time I have come across this but Canon Pro Services sent out this email today:
> 
> Please be informed the following products have been removed from CPS membership qualification as they are no longer serviceable.
> EOS 50D
> ...




The 7D was announced one year after the 50D but was still being sold with Canon warranty just over one year ago. Will Canon quit supporting the 7D in 2018?


----------



## eosuser1234 (Mar 6, 2017)

Last time I was at Canon Service Center in Ginza, I was surprised that although they still sell the EOS1V camera in their line up, they no longer offer spare parts for it such as the Canon Coupler E1. Seems weird that they do not sell spare parts to a current inline camera. I think this is against some Japanese consumer protection law as well, that spare parts must be made available for up to 7 years after last sale date. Of course they do not have to be offered for free, just are supposed to be made available.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2017)

I believe this is Canon Europe, and does not necessarily apply to other Canon regions.

When production ends on a lens, a one time buy is made of any parts unique to that lens, the quantity of parts is extrapolated from usage. When those parts are depleted to the point where they are almost gone, a end of service life letter is sent out. 

Different regions around the world may still have parts. Independent repair depots may take advantage of this and buy up parts from a different Canon region so that there is a chain reaction as parts are snatched up. 
This usually means that you can still get service from those independent repair depots as long as their parts last. 

Expect to pay dearly for the parts though.


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 8, 2017)

Seven years is probably short for the expensive lenses, e.g. the EF 800mm f/5.6 is as expensive as car, and one would expect it to have a comparable service period.

Then again, those expensive lenses are probably owned by people who make a living with it, and therefore...

1) Get a tax deduction on the equipment, making it cheaper than its list price.

2) Have it insured, and hence will be compensated if the lens is bricked.

3) A business will probably not own the same car (at that price point) for that long either.


----------

